# How to mix species in your spread.



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I posted this in another topic concerning what species to get and add to your spread i dont know how many people read the post but i figured it might be good info to have and apply if your like me and concern yourself with details that probably dont really matter to the ducks but make me sure feel good. 



All of this information was taken from cornell's bird website that we pay for and use quite regularly at work. It is data gathered about interactions of specific duck species with their own species as well as other species. Just some food for thought when putting together your spreads.

Green winged teal: "In a study of interspecies interactions on the wintering grounds, Green-winged Teal never seen to attack other dabbling ducks" (Meaning they will mix well with pretty much all other ducks)

Gadwall: "Found in small (2–10) to large (1,000+) aggregations during migration and winter. ... Commonly found with American Wigeon and American Coot at wintering areas. Gadwall sometimes kleptoparasitizes (steals food from) American and Eurasian coots, especially when food near water surface is scarce, because coots can dive to obtain food." (Meaning good to put near coots and can be placed near widgens)

American Widgen: "In Saskatchewan of all interspecific interactions observed among waterbirds involved American Wigeons which, according to their abundance, interacted less than expected with Mallard, Lesser Scaup, and Northern Shoveler; more than expected with Blue-winged Teal, Gadwall, and American Coot; and at expected levels with Northern Pintail. Dominated all species it interacted with except Mallard, Canvasback, and American Coot; aggressive behaviors included chase, fights, and pursuit flights." (Meaning mix widgens near canvasbacks, mallards, and coots. Lump together more and keep away from other species of duck)

Pintails: "Generally gregarious throughout year ... Generally forms large flocks on molting, migration, and wintering areas. ... Some aggressive interactions with other ducks; most frequent with Northern Pintails and other Anas (puddler) species." (Meaning mix with other ducks known to get along well with others such as teal, also known be particularly skidish of hunters good idea to place on outside edge of spread)

Mallard: "Gregarious throughout year ...Mallard ranked highest in hierarchy of feeding dabbling ducks in Manitoba, as judged by favorable position occupied and frequency of chasing other species" (meaning some mallards will show dominant behavior not a bad idea to mix with species known to mix well, as well as select a few drakes and make spacing around them greater then other mallards in spread) 

Shovlers: "Degree of sociality ... of 347 aggressive encounters initiated by Northern Shovelers wintering on Yucatán Peninsula, 248 (71%) were directed at conspecifics (other shovlers), 49 (14%) at Blue-winged Teal, 46 (13%) at Northern Pintail, and 4 (1%) at American Wigeon. (meaning put near widgeons, mallards, and gadwalls. Keep aways from teal and pintails) 

These species should cover most of the ones we shoot here in utah. If anyone has any questions on other species just let me know and i would be happy to post some info.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

*GREAT POST!!*

We ought to sticky this one.

In my _observation_, Mallards and Woodies seem to mix well.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

This is some good information....


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree. lets sticky it. THanks for the post. I only have mallards, and pintail blocks. I am able to decoy everykind of bird with just that spread, but its good to know about keepin the pinnies near the outside of the spread. Never woulda thought it.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for the post. very informative


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

If there are any other species you would like me post the data on let me know and i'd be more then happy to get it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have been wanting to get Widgeon dekes as well as Gadwall for some time. Several borderline market hunters have told me those 2 species are the best for a spread in UT mixed with mallards. When i can afford $100/doz i will try it. For now, the mallards and pinnies work good.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Interesting info...

I have always mixed my widgeon and coot decoys (that's how you see them in nature). Mallards and teal get mixed, gadwall get put wherever they land, while I put pintail dekes as my yardage markers on the fringe by themselves as if they were the 'snob' ducks too cool to mix with the others. Pintail decoys can be seen from outer space with all that white, another reason I put them out there; they get noticed. I currently don't have any diver decoys, but when I did, I would put the occasional mallard or two in with the redhead and bluebill mix.

Now the question is this: How do _you_ mix goose and duck decoys?

I know what I do. I never put more than ~ 30% ducks with goose dekes. That is to say, 3-4 mallards for each dozen geese. I think goose decoys are the best duck decoys of all when used with a sprinkling of ducks.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a dozen mallards, half a dozen each teal and spoonies, and 2 each of gadwall, pintail, and wigeon. I also bought 4 goose floaters this year. Where should the geese be placed in the spread?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I have a dozen mallards, half a dozen each teal and spoonies, and 2 each of gadwall, pintail, and wigeon. I also bought 4 goose floaters this year. Where should the geese be placed in the spread?


Upwind from the ducks-----ie so that ducks don't have to fly over them to get to the duck decoys.

Geese don't (usually) like to fly over the top of ducks as ducks flush wildly up into other birds creating chances of collisions as geese don't manuever as well as ducks do, especially in windy situations.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmmmmm.... And I thought I knew everything


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Any chance you could come up with a picture example, maybe just like x's and o's playbook style. Us "Grunts" need pictures.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Great information. Thanks for posting this. Take some pictures of your spread and continue to share with us who are still young at this game.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

no wonder I was having such a hard time....Thank you!!


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

shootemup said:


> If there are any other species you would like me post the data on let me know and i'd be more then happy to get it.


 How about coot, Goldeneye, and bufflehead?


----------

